
A Short Primer on Causal Consistency (2013) [pdf] - espeed
https://www.usenix.org/system/files/login/articles/08_lloyd_41-43_online.pdf
======
tomcam
What it says on the tin. A well-written tutorial perfect for those of us just
learning about causal consistency. Examples are dead on.

